# Herman tortoise wakes up early from hibernation



## McConnell (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi 
My Herman tortoise is around 6 years old and has just woken up early from hibernation (13/11/12) I had him in a cardboard box filled with straw. We put him into hibernation near the end if September when the temperature outside started dropping! He was placed into our garage which is always pretty cold! I have hear that once he wakes up you should not try to put him back into hibernation! Any advice????? Thanks.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

hi welcome to the forum 

try putting this in shelled section you should get help there

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/


----------

